

CoffeeScript Is Dead. Long Live CoffeeScript - erokar
http://www.developwithpurpose.com/coffeescript-is-dead-long-live-coffeescript/

======
jinushaun
Been coding with coffee for a year now. I still don't get the value prop. I
don't feel more efficient. I may save a few key strokes, but hard programming
problems are hard not because of extra semicolons and parentheses.

------
mc_hammer
you are so right.

someone should fwd this to the developers of es6... what a succinct and more
modern way to write javascript, regarding that example.

